
Countries that mandate TB vaccine are seeing fewer coronavirus deaths - kaisix
https://fortune.com/2020/04/02/coronavirus-vaccine-tb-deaths/
======
greendesk
This is quite exciting news! My understanding is that the vaccine against
tuberculosis varies from a country to a country greatly, which can explain
variance in the outcome.

